# How can I get rid of air bubbles?



## noviceaquarist (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey Everyone!

So I just got my 1st 10 gallon freshwater tank. I've set everything up but there are a lot of air bubbles in it. How can I get rid of the bubbles?

Any suggestions?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Are you talking about the bubbles that appear on the side of the tank walls?If so it will go away in a day or so.


----------



## noviceaquarist (Mar 10, 2012)

Ohh ok then, great.

Thanks!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Stir the water. If it's bubbles from freshly added water, that'll move them.


----------



## FishHobby1234 (Jun 11, 2012)

If you have a side magnet cleaner you can knock the bubbles off that way, or your hand will do the same job :betta:


----------

